# قنوات مسيحية علي النت



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*جميع القنوات المسيحية من الإنترنت فى برنامج واحد

البرنامج صغير الحجم، وسهل التحميل والتشغيل
**وله ايقونه على سطح المكتب ، الديسكتوب

**http://www.zeitun- eg.net/Christian _Arabic_TV. exe*


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*برنامج جميل فيه قنوات مسيحيه كتيره

شكرا ليكي اني بل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Mason (7 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا قمر على البرنامج 
الجميل والرائع دا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *برنامج جميل فيه قنوات مسيحيه كتيره​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي اني بل*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسي للمرور
متمنية الفائدة الروحية


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على البرنامج
> الجميل والرائع دا
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


 
ميرسي للمرور
متمنية الفائدة الروحية


----------



## النهيسى (7 يونيو 2010)

*


شكرا للبرنامج والمجهود الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للبرنامج والمجهود الرب يبارككم*​


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااا يا انى

حملته برنامج رائع

شكراااا ليكى
​


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااا يا انى​
> 
> حملته برنامج رائع​
> شكراااا ليكى​


 
ميرسي لمرورك يااقمر
ااه كويس الموقع
ربنا يباركك


----------

